# Mahindra 4530



## CajunRider

I am checking out the specs for the 4530. Sound like a heck of a tractor for decent price. I went to the distribution center at Tomball TX. Too bad they didn't have a 4530 for me to see. They told me those don't stay around long. The whole distribution center is on a modest size facility. They do have quite a few tractors on site however. I saw more 3325s and 2615HST than any other models. I wonder if those are the best selling models.


----------



## mark777

*Tomball*

You know they are about 35 miles from me and I have never been there.....yet. I was interested in the 4 cyl Willys style diesel jeep, but they don't have them for sale here (US).

Mark.


----------



## CajunRider

I was coming back from a trip to Charlotte. Landed at IAH. Got on the car and decided that I want to see Mahindra at Tomball. Kind of an impulse, it was fun. Gas price was cheap there too. $1.66/gal.


----------



## Phil_R

*Mahindra 3325*

Don't know if the Mahindra 3325 is a best seller or not, but it is the best choice for me... simple, dependable, bare bones workhorse.


----------



## Durwood

*Re: Tomball*



> _Originally posted by mark777 _
> *You know they are about 35 miles from me and I have never been there.....yet. I was interested in the 4 cyl Willys style diesel jeep, but they don't have them for sale here (US).
> 
> Mark. *


Mark, do you have any pics or a link to the Jeep you are talking about? I would be interested in seeing it.

Thanks,
Durwood


----------



## Phil_R

*Mahindra Jeep*

*Mahindta Jeep Link*


----------



## Durwood

*Re: Mahindra Jeep*



> _Originally posted by Phil_R _
> *Mahindta Jeep Link *


Thanks Phil and welcome to the forum. Have i seen your mug on Tractorbynet?


----------



## Phil_R

*TractorByNet*

Hey Durwood,

Thanks for the welcome! Yes, that's me on TractorByNet... same mug shot, same ID.


----------



## Michael

Hey, Phil welcome to Traorforum.com. I think you will enjoy yourself here and it is a nice place.artyline


----------



## ribchord

i believe the 4530 is a 4500 4wd with an open deck, should be a great tractor.


----------



## Edster

> _Originally posted by ribchord _
> *i believe the 4530 is a 4500 4wd with an open deck, should be a great tractor. *


Absolutlely correct. The 4530 is a 4wd 4500. The gear selectors have been moved to the side of the operator leaving a totally open deck, in the operators station. Other than that there are no differences. With the introduction of the 4530 the 4500 4wd model was discontinued. Mahindra has also done this with the 5500, 6000, and 6500 models. The current 4wd models of the tractors will also be discontinued and replaced with the 30 series models.


----------



## colemancol

Hello Everyone,
I purchased my first Mahindra new in 1999. It was a 4505DI 2WD. I kept that tractor for eight years and the only problem I had was a cracked fuel line. A $14.00 part. I was so impressed with the quality and reliability, I traded it in on a new Mahindra 4530 4WD. It's a 42hp machine that is built in India. It's a heavy beast weighing in at 7400 lbs. with the FEL. I've had this new tractor for almost five months and I'm completely satisfied with it. No plastic fenders and it kind of pushes the woods around instead of the woods pushing it around


----------



## chrpmaster

Good info Colemancol. Do you know what size tractor of the big three would be comparable? Did you do much shopping/comparing before purchase?


----------



## marvin1

*compare tractors*



chrpmaster said:


> Good info Colemancol. Do you know what size tractor of the big three would be comparable? Did you do much shopping/comparing before purchase?



The 4530 is hard to compare. The lift capacity for a 45 hp is more than other brand names of more horsepower. Its wieght is also more than other tractors of greater horsepower. Its width is also more than other tractors of more engine power.

Since I own 4530 I am naturally lean towards the 4530 and find all of the above factors to be desirabile traits in a tractor.

I base is opinion not own the tractor but the fact is I also owned a Kubota 5640(stolen). 5640 could over lift and cause the tractor the rear wheels to come off the ground. It was a lighter and narrower than the mahindra.


----------



## marvin1

marvin1 said:


> The 4530 is hard to compare. The lift capacity for a 45 hp is more than other brand names of more horsepower. Its wieght is also more than other tractors of greater horsepower. Its width is also more than other tractors of more engine power.
> 
> Since I own 4530 I am naturally lean towards the 4530 and find all of the above factors to be desirabile traits in a tractor.
> 
> I base is opinion not own the tractor but the fact is I also owned a Kubota 5640(stolen). 5640 could over lift and cause the tractor the rear wheels to come off the ground. It was a lighter and narrower than the mahindra.
> 
> The PTO hp is a down side but I use a 5 foot mower with a slip clutch. I've cut some very heavy brush and pushed my way thru overgrown areas with good results.


----------



## Warlokke

I bought a 4530 last spring. I mainly use it for the FEL and bush hogging 20 acres of mixed pasture, woods, and steep rolling hills. It is the best purchase I have ever made. It's width and weight with the FEL and 6' bush hog attached makes it a wonderfully stable platform for working my hills - that is the main reason I picked the 4530. The FEL has pulled corner posts out of the ground without a hitch, dug up rocks and old concrete chunks, carried heavy loads for me all over the property, etc and I have been places in my woods I didn't think a tractor would ever go, and probably wasn't meant to go. It is just the right size and weight for rough country. With the 4WD front tires, I haven't even needed to use the 4WD yet! The only problem I have had is I lost a clevis pin from the 3 point hitch while bush hogging, but I carry extras in my toolbox - just something that happens when you bush hog areas like I have. I am buying a rear blade before winter so I can clear my driveway of snow this year without having to shovel for 6 hours, and I probably also need to buy an auger setup since I need to re-fence my whole place next year. Bottom Line: I love my 4530 and it will work any other tractor into the ground, period. As an aside I still have my parent's 1976 JD 316 garden tractor with the old bulletproof Kohler engine and it is another workhorse, so I am not partial to, or a victim of brand loyalty - whatever gets the job done is what I want.


----------



## murray918

I have a 2011 Mahindra 4530 4wd. I'm looking at purchasing a Rotary cutter (bush hog). I found a Rhino 284, and the specs suggest that I need a 60hp tractor and a 130hp gearbox. Is this cutter to big for my tractor?


----------

